# Are you actually prepared?



## booboo0331 (Dec 5, 2013)

Koufos Emergency Resource: Are Preppers actually Prepared?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

booboo0331 said:


> Koufos Emergency Resource: Are Preppers actually Prepared?


Hey booboo,

Give us some commentary. Give us an opinion. Give us something that makes us want to say..."damn booboo knows his shit"...or "booboo's a douchebag". Just don't post some link without your view point. 

By the way, is it pronounced booboo like "a 3 year old got a booboo on his knee" or is it Boo Boo like the little buddy of Yogi Bear?


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Hey booboo,
> 
> Give us some commentary. Give us an opinion. Give us something that makes us want to say..."damn booboo knows his shit"...or "booboo's a douchebag". Just don't post some link without your view point.
> 
> By the way, is it pronounced booboo like "a 3 year old got a booboo on his knee" or is it Boo Boo like the little buddy of Yogi Bear?


I concur.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

All his posts are ads.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> All his posts are ads.


Arrrgh!! Shiver me timbers!! Hoist the Jolly Roger and prepare to repel boarders!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, I have food, water and other supplies for about six months now - working to get it back up to a year. I have more training in more areas than I could ever use unless Everything bad that could happen did. I am in no condition to repel a military assault but I might get there someday. I do need to continue to get my PMs back up to par but it will all come together.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

I read that blog horsehocky.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## booboo0331 (Dec 5, 2013)

I has to rush and sneak posts in at work, sorry about not really providing any commentary. I have no ads, I blog my opinions strictly to put my opinions out there and to get feedback. The name is from my old dog and 0331 was my mos in the military.


----------



## booboo0331 (Dec 5, 2013)

I feel that there is almost a sickness out there for newcomers to being prepared, that stupid show about prepping is the main cause. More experienced individuals tend to know how to properly be prepared and have a reasonable amount of preps. Training and physical/mental toughness are far more important than how much supplies you can store.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Dude there are governments with billions of dollars of spending on preparedness and they can't even keep the power on.

Its like asking if that moon program you've been working on in your garage is ready to launch.

I'll be more prepared to overthrow third world governments than survive doomsday.

but yes I am ready in 6 days.

bring it on.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The comment "I am a minimalist and I see that people are starting to get good at hoarding not prepping" 

My Question... how does this EXPERT know that people are getting good at hoarding..and is it many people, most people, some people..the 3 people he talked to at the local goodwill, which people..???

He says WE GO TO EBAY TO BUY ZOMBIE STUFF..unless he is buying zombie stuff too this is a stupid sentence...

crappy website, crappy writing...big on opinion and wordy...over use of may/might/maybe...this shows a lack of research and a lack of knowledge....

it is like somebody wanted to write something about prepping but did not want to spend time doing research...

The PHYSICAL being more important then supplies is like the MENTAL/MINDSET being more important... Here we go again... I know I know... Physical fitness is important and knowledge is important...but please STOP making it sound like they are so much more important then having 200 pounds of rice and 300 cans of chicken...

Buy a few books and you can read them while you are eating your 3.5 years of food....


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

booboo0331 said:


> Koufos Emergency Resource: Are Preppers actually Prepared?


prepared for what??


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

It is an opinion puff piece. The sentence "Prepping is an action, not a way of life." shows a rookie mindset. If you do not have significant supplies and use those supplies in you day to day life now, you are just deluding yourself in a long-term survival situation. Of course, it is no better to have significant supplies and NOT use them in your day to day life. 

But if SHTF in November in Minnesota and you do not have at least a year's worth of food put back, you are not going to make it until next August when the crops come in. You surely are not going to be foraging since the ground is covered in at least a foot of snow and nothing is growing. Can it be done? - Yes. Can it be done reliably enough to feed more than 2-3 people? No. And that does not even consider how you are going to make it through January and February when it is -20 and you do not have a steady diet of carbohydrates to keep you warm.

The point of having supplies but no skills is just as dangerous. But if you think you are going to be some kind of Rambo living off the land for 9 months through the middle of a northern winter, guess again unless you have had literally decades of training and even then it will require a good bit of luck.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> It is an opinion puff piece. The sentence "Prepping is an action, not a way of life." shows a rookie mindset. If you do not have significant supplies and use those supplies in you day to day life now, you are just deluding yourself in a long-term survival situation. Of course, it is no better to have significant supplies and NOT use them in your day to day life.
> 
> But if SHTF in November in Minnesota and you do not have at least a year's worth of food put back, you are not going to make it until next August when the crops come in. You surely are not going to be foraging since the ground is covered in at least a foot of snow and nothing is growing. Can it be done? - Yes. Can it be done reliably enough to feed more than 2-3 people? No. And that does not even consider how you are going to make it through January and February when it is -20 and you do not have a steady diet of carbohydrates to keep you warm.
> 
> The point of having supplies but no skills is just as dangerous. But if you think you are going to be some kind of Rambo living off the land for 9 months through the middle of a northern winter, guess again unless you have had literally decades of training and even then it will require a good bit of luck.


I actually bothered to read some of it

the blog reminds me of a pic floating around Facebook

"on the internet you can be anything you want, its strange so many people choose to be stupid"


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> I actually bothered to read some of it
> 
> the blog reminds me of a pic floating around Facebook
> 
> "on the internet you can be anything you want, its strange so many people choose to be stupid"


I read the first post and had blood shooting out of my eyes. I stopped there.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> I read the first post and had blood shooting out of my eyes. I stopped there.


*eye (you wear a eye patch) 

I skimmed, owning too many firearms than your group can handle?? wtf, no stores, no parts, oh and the ability to trade, or even accepting a young family into the group dynamics... but nope owning more guns than what you need today is hording not prepping...

I feel dumber after reading that, should get myself some weed so I can understand it better


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

booboo0331 said:


> Koufos Emergency Resource: Are Preppers actually Prepared?


Another bull shit topic by someone too lazy to write for herself.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Moderation in prepping? That's redundant.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

booboo0331 said:


> Koufos Emergency Resource: Are Preppers actually Prepared?


troll


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> troll


government?? or fickwit?? or both


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

booboo0331 said:


> Koufos Emergency Resource: Are Preppers actually Prepared?


From the linked article:

"I am a minimalist and I see that people are starting to get good at hoarding not prepping because it is easier to go to a store and buy gear and buy guns and ammo and to buy preassembled "Survival kits". Someone please explain how buying an endless mountain of gear and supplies makes you prepared."

This is a prepper want to be, lacking the supplies he would actually need in a survival situation he decides to poop on the people that do actually prepare.

When it come to preps, the guy with the biggest pile actually does win.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

booboo0331 said:


> I has to rush and sneak posts in at work, sorry about not really providing any commentary. I have no ads, I blog my opinions strictly to put my opinions out there and to get feedback. The name is from my old dog and 0331 was my mos in the military.


Hey booboo,
My advise is not to be sneaking posts at work, if it is against policy you might get fired. Also, didn't mean to dredge up old feelings about your dog. Was it a military service dog?


----------



## booboo0331 (Dec 5, 2013)

Booboo wasn't a WMD, he was just my dog when I was in the military. 
Having the most stuff doesn't make you actually skilled at anything besides accumulating more stuff.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Inor said:


> It is an opinion puff piece. The sentence "Prepping is an action, not a way of life." shows a rookie mindset. If you do not have significant supplies and use those supplies in you day to day life now, you are just deluding yourself in a long-term survival situation. Of course, it is no better to have significant supplies and NOT use them in your day to day life.


Due too living in hurricane country for 25 years we have been prepping for years and have quite a stock built up.
We have a inventory list of all food stuffs with expiration dates, using that as a guide we use and replenish as needed. 
Gas is rotated thru my truck to keep it fresh


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Preparedness is at least 90% mental - hoarding? yep, that could be of assistance too.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Hoarding gear pre packaged or otherwise is useless without the know how and the desire to survive, its the fortitude to carry on in the face of adversity, its the what ever it takes gene. It's nice to have survival gear and no doubt the gear is helpful but the real survival thing happens between the ears. It's easy for a novice to get confused and equate survival with gear.
The top 8 reasons you need a possum mentality to survive what?s coming | Intellihub News


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

YES, I am prepared! As PaulS said, preparedness is minimum 90% mental. I am mentally prepared to do whatever it takes to do what needs to be done, to adapt, improvise and overcome! I am prepared to do whatever it takes to help insure the survival of my children and grandchildren! And if SHTF I am prepared to die to achieve that goal! I know my time will come but I won't lie down like a coward, I will die as a man should, with DIGNITY! As the saying goes, Death Smiles At Everyone, MARINES Smile Back!!!


----------

